# Redfoot Photo Thread



## blackcat38 (May 29, 2009)

For every one who owns reds please post some pics here  It would be lovely to see them all together in one thread

I'll get the ball rolling, some I have posted before, no new ones sorry (lost my camera charger) 

baby george






horatio









baby george again













Colossus









looking forward to seeing everyones reds 

Rachel x


----------



## laurun3 (May 29, 2009)

Cute babies! Colossus has very nice red coloring. Here's my Cherry-heads 





Torque smashing on some squash

And I just took these pics yesterday...





Torque with some Aloe





Turbo

-Lauren


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2009)

Rachel
They are very adorable, I love their little pretty faces 
Thanks for sharing.

Lauren, Your little ones are too cute  

I love pictures


----------



## blackcat38 (May 29, 2009)

laurun3 said:


> Cute babies! Colossus has very nice red coloring. Here's my Cherry-heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww very cute little torties, how can you resist Torque's little face


----------



## laurun3 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments  Here's another pic of turbo I just took. You can see the colors a little better. 






-Lauren


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2009)

Very nice pic of Turbo, I love the expression he has on his face


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2009)

g[/IMG][/URL]



 Sorry some of my pictures didn't come out. If you click on the picture it will become bigger.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2009)

Candy said:


> g[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of my pictures didn't come out. If you click on the picture it will become bigger.



Candy
Dale is too cute. The red spots suits him perfectly  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 30, 2009)

Lauren, the individual photo you posted is great. You should enter it for next years calendar. All of you just torture me with these pics. I keep telling myself. You don't need a redfoot, you don't need a redfoot.......


----------



## desertsss (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful pics. Very jealous.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 30, 2009)

They are so adorable! Keep posting those reds!


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2009)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Lauren, the individual photo you posted is great. You should enter it for next years calendar. All of you just torture me with these pics. I keep telling myself. You don't need a redfoot, you don't need a redfoot.......



I thought the same thing. Great picture for the calendar.


----------



## dewbert (May 30, 2009)

George (below)





Lucille (below)


----------



## shelber10 (May 30, 2009)

Wow those are some nice looking red foots


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2009)

Pio eating some cuttle bone in the great outdoors...I love those little Rudolph noses on the Cherry Heads.....that really cracks me up.


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

Aw what gorgeous pics - they are all such lovely looking torties  Beautiful colouring


----------



## laurun3 (May 31, 2009)

Candy- I love the red on your torts face, especially on his nose!

And thanks guys, I would love to enter the pic for the calendar. When is that usually put together?


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2009)

everyones pics are looking gorgeous  keep em coming


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 31, 2009)

Abberforth






Lilly


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Abberforth looks really regal...like he's King of the enclosure or somethin hehe


----------



## Isa (Jun 1, 2009)

Aww I love RF, they are so beautiful, I love their colors.
Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## iridedumped (Jun 1, 2009)

little booglie :shy:


----------



## tortoise_lover (Jun 3, 2009)

very cute redfoot.. cannot stop looking at the pic.. hopes someday i can have it too


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2009)

iridedumped said:


> little booglie :shy:



My gosh Booglie is a very nice looking Redfoot. His shell is beautiful and so is the rest of him. How old is he?


----------



## terryo (Jun 3, 2009)

That is one adorable little Redfoot.


----------



## iridedumped (Jun 4, 2009)

Candy said:


> iridedumped said:
> 
> 
> > little booglie :shy:
> ...



he's 5 month old now. the picture was taken when he was around 2 months old. thanks for the compliments.


----------

